

Too much time on their hands? - aycangulez
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2009/11/07/creativity-and-criticism/

======
davidamcclain
This raises an interesting point. I've often expressed that same sentiment
without examining the underlying emotion or motivation for it: I'm sad that
you got something done that you wanted to do and I'm stuck here seeing other
people coo over it while I'm working on crappy projects I don't care about.

Now that I see that I'll endeavor to never act so hideously towards another's
creativity, for my own good, and try to _make_ the time to waste on things I
care about.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross-reference. Same topic, more in the article, many HN comments already:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1591218>

------
roadnottaken
This is a great post. I can't stand it when people criticize others for the
(sometimes unusual) interests they have, when the most interesting thing they
do themselves is exercise or watch TV.

------
emilam
Creativity and persistence are great, but the time still needs to be
channelled in a constructive way. Otherwise you end up with products no one
wants or ruining something with new many scope creep and feature bloat.

~~~
goosefraba19
Unless your just doing it for yourself.

